# IBC 2012 vs NFPA 13-10



## Examiner (Oct 26, 2016)

I assume that the IBC's reference to NFPA 13-10 is the 2010 edition of the NFPA 13.  So, the question is the sprinklering or not sprinklering of electrical rooms.  The last sentence of IBC/IFC 903.3.1.1.1. paragraph before the six numbered exceptions disallows omission of a sprinkler system into the electrical equipment room even it the room is fire rated or not fire rated.  If the NFPA allows this type of room to be fire rated for omission of the sprinkler, is the fire rating to be the top and bottom of the room as well as the walls?  What does the NFPA 13-10 state?  I got a copy from an Engineer of NFPA of section 8.15.11.3 but he did not list the year edition of NFPA.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 26, 2016)

The code always overrides the standard


----------



## Examiner (Oct 26, 2016)

That is interesting.  So the NFPA per my Mech Engineer has not changed the wording since 1999.  The standard allows a 2-hr fire rated enclosure as one of the 4 requirements in the Exception.  Section 5.13.11 Exception has 4 requirements that have to be complied to as well.  The standard without using the Exception requires protection of the electrical equipment from sprinkler discharge via noncombustible hoods or shields.  Where in the 2012 IBC can I reference that the Code overrides the referenced standards?


----------



## Examiner (Oct 26, 2016)

I think I found it.  2012 IBC Sub-Section 102.4.1 & 102.4.2.  So if this is correct, then sprinkler heads would be required in the electrical room since the last sentence in 903.3.1.1.1, before items 1 through 6, requires the electrical equipment room, fire rated or not, to have a sprinklers.  Would that be correct?


----------



## cda (Oct 26, 2016)

NFPA 13 says sprinkle electrical rooms

And yes 2010 edition for 2012 IBC


----------



## Examiner (Oct 26, 2016)

CDA;  my Mech Eng send me a copy of NFPA which allows fire rated wall inlieu of sprinkler.  I am having a disagreement with the project Architect on fire rating vs sprinkler.  What does your NFPA 13 2010 say?  See the referenced sections I have mentioned.  I am trying to find out the truth.  NFPA has been wishy-washy with the electrical room for years.


----------



## cda (Oct 26, 2016)

Will look at the book


----------



## cda (Oct 26, 2016)

Ok
1. you are correct in the IBC just because it is an electrical room is not an automatic " No Sprinklers"

And we normally do not allow the omission, even in a recent cell switch station.




To me you start with the IBC, and go by what it says.







NFPA 13 2010:

8.1* Basic Requirements.




 

*    The requirements for spacing, location, and position of sprinklers shall be based on the following principles: 


(1)
Sprinklers shall be installed throughout the premises.



8.15.10.3 are met, sprinkler protection shall be required in electrical equipment rooms.



*8.15.10.2 *    Hoods or shields installed to protect important electrical equipment from sprinkler discharge shall be noncombustible.



*8.15.10.3 *    Sprinklers shall not be required in electrical equipment rooms where all of the following conditions are met: 


(1)
The room is dedicated to electrical equipment only.

(2)
Only dry-type electrical equipment is used.

(3)
Equipment is installed in a 2-hour fire-rated enclosure including protection for penetrations.

(4)
No combustible storage is permitted to be stored in the room.


----------



## cda (Oct 26, 2016)

Examiner said:


> That is interesting.  So the NFPA per my Mech Engineer has not changed the wording since 1999.  The standard allows a 2-hr fire rated enclosure as one of the 4 requirements in the Exception.  Section 5.13.11 Exception has 4 requirements that have to be complied to as well.  The standard without using the Exception requires protection of the electrical equipment from sprinkler discharge via noncombustible hoods or shields.  Where in the 2012 IBC can I reference that the Code overrides the referenced standards?




The hoods are not required, but allowed.


----------



## cda (Oct 26, 2016)

Examiner said:


> I think I found it.  2012 IBC Sub-Section 102.4.1 & 102.4.2.  So if this is correct, then sprinkler heads would be required in the electrical room since the last sentence in 903.3.1.1.1, before items 1 through 6, requires the electrical equipment room, fire rated or not, to have a sprinklers.  Would that be correct?




102.4.2 as you found


----------



## cda (Oct 26, 2016)

So after all this,,

1. I would say the IBC says sprinkle unless you have a high need facility that is mission critical, but still if the electrical rooms burn up, the mission is down.

2. Yes you can look to NFPA 13 as an alternative design, but you and the AHJ have to sign off/ approve it.

3. Once built when they start storing in the room, the ahj may just want a sprinkler in there.

Miss anything???


----------



## steveray (Oct 27, 2016)

[F] 903.3.1.1.1 Exempt locations. Automatic sprinklers shall
not be required in the following rooms or areas where such
rooms or areas are protected with an approved automatic fire
detection system in accordance with Section 907.2 that will
respond to visible or invisible particles of combustion. Sprinklers
shall not be omitted from any room merely because it is
damp, of fire-resistance-rated construction or contains electrical
equipment.
1. Any room where the application of water, or flame and
water, constitutes a serious life or fire hazard.
2. Any room or space where sprinklers are considered
undesirable because of the nature of the contents, when
approved by the fire code official.
3. Generator and transformer rooms separated from the
remainder of the building by walls and floor/ceiling or
roof/ceiling assemblies having a fire-resistance rating
of not less than 2 hours.
4. Rooms or areas that are of noncombustible construction
with wholly noncombustible contents.
5. Fire service access elevator machine rooms and
machinery spaces.
6. Machine rooms and machinery spaces associated with
occupant evacuation elevators designed in accordance
with Section 3008.
This section allows the omission of sprinkler protection
in certain locations if an approved automatic fire detection
system is installed. Buildings in compliance with
one of the four listed conditions would still be considered
fully sprinklered throughout in compliance with the
code and NFPA 13 and thus are eligible for all applicable
code alternatives, exceptions or reductions. Elimination
of the sprinkler system in a sensitive area is subject
to the approval of the fire code official.

This is the one that gets really gray.....


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 27, 2016)

When in doubt: sprinkle, "or not"; it still "depends".


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 27, 2016)

I would ask you to provide a code definition for the term "electrical room". Is it a 200 amp service panel located in a closet or something much bigger?


----------



## Examiner (Oct 27, 2016)

Because the following sentence, shown in _italics_, is in IBC/IFC Code Section 903.3.1.1.1 Exempt locations prior to the allowed listing of, 1 through 6 Exemptions, negates the omission of a sprinkler head in an electrical room even if the room's construction complies with Item 4.  _"Sprinklers shall not be omitted from any room merely because it is damp, of fire-resistance-rated construction or contains electrical equipment."_


----------



## cda (Oct 27, 2016)

Examiner said:


> Because the following sentence, shown in _italics_, is in IBC/IFC Code Section 903.3.1.1.1 Exempt locations prior to the allowed listing of, 1 through 6 Exemptions, negates the omission of a sprinkler head in an electrical room even if the room's construction complies with Item 4.  _"Sprinklers shall not be omitted from any room merely because it is damp, of fire-resistance-rated construction or contains electrical equipment."_




Agree, unless a mission critical building, and even then I have seen them sprinkled, sometimes with a pre action.


----------



## steveray (Oct 28, 2016)

cda said:


> Agree, unless a mission critical building, and even then I have seen them sprinkled, sometimes with a pre action.



That is what we do here...FM200 system and hopefully the wet system never goes off....


----------



## my250r11 (Nov 11, 2016)

Use some kind of dry system like in server rooms.


----------

